# hamster help please



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

hi I dont know alot about hamsters but ive been thinking about getting some roborovski hamsters, Ive also looked on ebay at some cages but they seem so small, any advice on hamsters would be greatly apreseated as I want to make sure I have eveything right before I get any.
thanks


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i would say the best cage to get for a pair of robos would be a ZZ2 (if that's the bigger one?). You'd need a tank like cage anyhow so they couldn't escape :lol:

sure someone more knowledgeable about robos will be along soon though


----------

